# My First PF Slingshot



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Here is my first slingshot. I saw the PF (Pickle Fork) shooter in many videos and thought it was cool. I think the design come from PFShooter. The wood came from a cabinet drawer and is laminated, and sanded, not finished.

The bands came from an assortment of bands from Menards lumber. There were 4, 3/4" bands in the bag and 2 was used one for each side. The pouch was made from scrap leather from Michaels Craft store, measuring 3/4 X 3". The balls shown with it is a 4x4 piece of tin foil and rolled up hard. Going to use it in the house, don't want to put holes in the walls. Wife would not like that too much.

OK, so apparently there is a sickness that comes with Slingshots and and this forum. After watching a lot of SS hunting videos for squirrels, frogs, and other small game, I found this site and lurked for a while. It seems like I wanted more information and the desire to shoot one of these things. I had a SS when I was young but that was over 5 decades ago, and it really did not follow me growing up, well, err.. I think I grew up. Well back to the symptoms. I found my self looking at trees and various other things and wondering can this be a SS. I think the thing that solidified the fact there must be a sickness, is a bath back brush. This brush has a head that is about 4" in diameter and a long handle. Sure looks like a good choice for a SS when it is time to recycle it.

Am I OK Doc?

Yosemite Sam


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

It seems the illness is contagious. And YOU didn't help any. Now I'm looking at everything as potential PF. Let's see... my roommates bamboo cutting board... mmmm


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

And another thing, Sam.... as for those bands....what do you ask for at Menards Lumber?

Thanks

ps

great ingenuity on your part


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome to the Addiction ! PFS are fun to shoot once ya get the
Through the learning curve !


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Ol'school, really didn't ask for anything. Walked into the entrance and just past the turn style on the right is food items and miscellaneous other stuff and the band were right there. I'll try to send a pic of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

All right, Thanks Sam, It's been a few decades for me also. Six of 'em. I'll poke around Menards soon as possible. Say, this forum is great stuff for me. Never thought there were so many enthusiasts, and so willing to give some good advise.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Its okay man, I made a slingshot out of an aluminum tube once. Bent it into a V, wrapped it with electrical tape, pounded the fork tips flat, sanded them and wrapped em in duct tape. Worked pretty good until I got my Scout in the mail.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi my names Clint and I have the sickness. I must admit that I like having the sickness but I have been bitten by the slingshot bug and now I have it bad. 
Welcome to the fold Sam. The sickness is great hahahahaha. 
I have seen so many simple every day items turned into slingshots so not much surprises me but every time I see something different I get a silly grin on my face and an all over warm glow. I am glad you are enjoying your time with your PFS and I look forward to seeing what you bring to the table. (That brush sounds interesting


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

All in due time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

....and there is no known cure, vaccine nor rehab discovered to date. So all there is to do is enjoy the addiction fully with abandon.

Proud of you that you've mastered PFS shooting (I haven't). If you can accurately shoot them, you've the most compact shooting tool in slingshotery.

Welcome!

...and I very much like your avatar, Yosemite Sam is my favorite cartoon character.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Yosemite Sam said:


> All in due time!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHA I like it! !!!!!!


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Dec 18, 2013)

Good looking PF. I love em too.

Lots of guys make em from Cutting Boards, but I'm looking to find some Estate Sale Water Skies or old Snow Ski's

for a bargain to experiment with.

After you get used to shooting a PF you will wonder how people are able to hit the forks or their hands. Then...

WE SOMETIMES FORGET TO TWIST THE POUCH... Painful reminder.

My favorite thing about the PFS is that you can roll the bands around the PFS, drop it in your pocket,

grab a handful of marbles and shoot at targets of opportunity.

You can't do that if it's hanging on the wall at home.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Here is a pic of the bands from Menards. One of the bags had some real wide bands as shown o the out side.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Try files bands as well you can find them some times at wally world all the time at big box office stores .


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25405/dp/B001HA8J1E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1456270861&sr=8-1&keywords=sterling+117b

Great bands for light ammo. I shoot BBs with them all the time. Should make aluminum foil bawlz whiz through the air easypie.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just made one yesterday, PFS that is made a pickle and now I'm in one. Cold in North Dakota so I made a little shooting range with blanket backdrop. Looked up how to shoot a pickle fork and banded it with a one of those band appropriated from the VA Clinic to tie one off when drawing blood. First shoot went right through the drywall in my studio. mmmm... back to the drawing board. Put piece of tape over the hole in hopes the little lady give me no grief.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup ya got a lil powerhouse there lol
Use lighter ammo (ie) chick peas or some thing similar in the house till ya get dialed 
In .


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I braid file bands, look that up, 3,2,2,1 great cheap easy, or #107, just got a pack of latex tourniquets in the mail today


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Fred45, 
Any particular braid that you use, or just a three strand braid?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bopaloobop (Jun 3, 2012)

@Phoul Mouth 
Damn, I still might have you beat for "most janky" slingshot though. I ducktaped the head of a pair of needle nosed pliers together and used the handle as the slingshot fork.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

the first last are pics of 3,2,1 for an adult new shooter the middle one is a 1,1 for a 4 year old girl


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

hey Barky Bow I sent you some 107's last year have you tried them?


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes I certainly did. I put one set on a natural and another I used on a board cut I made.
Both were dayyyyiiimmmm good fun to shoot. I am not sure if it's the norm but they didn't last that long. Is that normal?


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

I get 400-600 shots,


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow ok that's about double what I got. Still I will say they were a great experience. I love trying out new or different types of bands and rubber.
Thanks again for those


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

fred45 said:


> I braid file bands, look that up, 3,2,2,1 great cheap easy, or #107, just got a pack of latex tourniquets in the mail today


Has anyone tried a 4 strand round braid using the file bands Fred45 spoke about? Cut 4 bands like they are cut for attaching a flat band then braid them.

Just curious.

YS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't know give it a shot , I like to keep things simple and just go n plink lol . Let us know how it goes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------

